# Cultured Stone Fireplace



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello, bidding on framing out a fireplace then installing cultured stone, question is on a 36" fireplace (they don't have much space to work with, the area is approximately 10'*14' & 8' ceiling) how far past the fireplace sides would you take the framing and stone (I would be taking the stone all the way to the ceiling) to make it look "the best"? I was thinking a foot possibly more, but that might cut into the Living Room? Any opinions? Thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

To make it practical for adheered veneer, at least 18" is good. Other than than it should be scaled to the size of the room.


----------



## andrew07 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------

